# Any changes to Maghera Transmitter



## Mars39 (7 Apr 2010)

Hi,
I live in Oranmore and used to recieve RTE1&2 80% and TG4 fuzzt wuzzy and never 3 but hey presto, I now have all 4 when using an old indoor aerial in the attic. Do you think this reception will continue?  I assume somehting changed somewhere along the line and would like ot understand what as I had a guy out who quoted €450 to give me teh free to air  incl RTE and a mere €250 to install just the 4 Irish. Thank you


----------



## Pee (7 Apr 2010)

I heard recently that they are testing/trialling digital TV from there so maybe this has improved the analogue service to you.


----------



## Mars39 (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks Pee.


----------

